
A Ransomware Attack Messes with Texas - elorant
https://www.wired.com/story/ransomware-strike-local-texas-government-agencies/
======
tastroder
> "single threat actor"

One person is responsible for not keeping patches up to date in the IT of 23
government entities? /s

